# Test levels



## Sambo22 (Dec 1, 2015)

Hi I need some good advise . Guys with 0 knowledge/experiance on steroids need not reply thanks.

I Havnt done steroids now for nearly 4 years and I have trained natty all this time working my arse off! But recently I decided to get my blood tested and the the results show I have very low test levels. (These bloods where taken 12 hours after I work up, they was taken at 5:30pm)....

My question is... *What are my options? *could I do a PCT or even HCG to get my natural levels back? Or is this now my new natty level? Or is my only option going back on steroids ?

I can't continue training knowing my levels are so low and no where near optimal levels, problem is lifting is my life and I want to keep progressing!

Cheers *****

View attachment 129378


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

how do you feel cos your levels are actually within range.


----------



## Sambo22 (Dec 1, 2015)

ILLBehaviour said:


> how do you feel cos your levels are actually within range.


 My training, diet, cardio, rest etc is all on point. My strength is also very good. Problem is I have done nothing but lose more and more muscle mass over the last 3 years. This is why I got my levels checked again. Also my labido very recently has been playing up but this has only very recently Happened


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Sambo22 said:


> My training, diet, cardio, rest etc is all on point. My strength is also very good. Problem is I have done nothing but lose more and more muscle mass over the last 3 years. This is why I got my levels checked again. Also my labido very recently has been playing up but this has only very recently Happened


 How is your diet?

Would you consider yourself to be under any sort of stress or have any anxiety issues? This can be a huge factor.

Edit: Just realised your oestrogen is stupidly low, this is more than likely the main cause of your low sex drive, more than likely why you are also losing mass too.


----------



## Sambo22 (Dec 1, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> How is your diet?
> 
> Would you consider yourself to be under any sort of stress or have any anxiety issues? This can be a huge factor.
> 
> Edit: Just realised your oestrogen is stupidly low, this is more than likely the main cause of your low sex drive, more than likely why you are also losing mass too.


 My diet is really on point mate. I have been lifting 12 years and eat very well lots of fats and carbs.

I know my estrogen is very low. No idea why? Any ideas what the corse could be?

and how I could raise it abit? I always thought low est was good but I'm no where near on the chart lol

cheers


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Sambo22 said:


> My diet is really on point mate. I have been lifting 12 years and eat very well lots of fats and carbs.
> 
> I know my estrogen is very low. No idea why? Any ideas what the corse could be?
> 
> ...


 Low oestrogen is not good. Speak to your doctor about it to try to find the root cause, I could not tell you. All I can say is that it is not healthy to have it so low. Almost positive this is the cause of your problem. Don't mention steroids to your GP either, I assume you are not stupid but I thought I would put it out there. Tell them is is making you depressed, should speed up the process of being able to get checks done.


----------



## Sambo22 (Dec 1, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> Low oestrogen is not good. Speak to your doctor about it to try to find the root cause, I could not tell you. All I can say is that it is not healthy to have it so low. Almost positive this is the cause of your problem. Don't mention steroids to your GP either, I assume you are not stupid but I thought I would put it out there. Tell them is is making you depressed, should speed up the process of being able to get checks done.


 Ok, a bit worried now.

Should I say that I have had a private blood test done and it's showing really low estrogen and I would like to have my bloods taken at my GP..

Cheers


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Sambo22 said:


> Ok, a bit worried now.
> 
> Should I say that I have had a private blood test done and it's showing really low estrogen and I would like to have my bloods taken at my GP..
> 
> Cheers


 Show your GP the results and point out the low E2 and ask them what can be done about it. It should defiantly not be that low.


----------



## Sambo22 (Dec 1, 2015)

Thanks apreciate it.

I Will try and get an appointment tomorrow.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Sambo22 said:


> Thanks apreciate it.
> 
> I Will try and get an appointment tomorrow.


 No problem, I'm not specifically sure how they work because I am no expert but it is also strange that your LH is within a decent range but your T is on the low end and E numbers almost non-existent.

@aqualung might be able to hopefully shed some light on this, he is much more qualified to be giving advice on things like this than I am. It's beyond my scope really, all I see is low numbers, he might be able to tell you why. Log on later and he may have replied if he comes online.


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

my answer is the same as in the other thread the OP started in the /TRT section


----------



## Sambo22 (Dec 1, 2015)

aqualung said:


> my answer is the same as in the other thread the OP started in the /TRT section


 Are you saying that my estrogen levels will also decline as the day goes on? Like test does?

Many ideas why it could be this low mate?

Cheers @aqualung


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

testosterone converts to estrogen via aromatase action , you cant have one without the other

if you are worried about the reading speak to your doctor about it and see what they say , you have not said you have osterporosis or anything associated with prolonged low E2.

remember its not about high or low or optimal as far as hormones go, when working correctly your body makes what* it *needs , many people go through life with sub 12n/mol test levels and never know anything about it because their bodies work fine on those levels.

im not sure what you are looking for but tweaking your levels a few n/mol either way is going to make no perceptible difference what so ever.

forget optimal anything , it just a analogy used by U.S 'TRT' specialist to get money out of their patients >

big john next door has a test level of 29nmol

little jim wants the same levels as he thinks he's missing out on something

TRT specialist gives jim what levels he wants

2 weeks later jim doesnt feel right and goes back

TRT specialist tell jim his E2 is high and sells him aromasin to keep it down

jim doesnt like how his balls have shrunk

TRT specialist give jim HCG to inject twice a week

now jim is paying for test injections, E2 medications and HCG injections - by the way jim we also need to monitor those levels it will cost 'x' every few months on top of everything else

......... it goes on and on , why ? because jim originally thinks hes 'inferior' to john next door who has high levels , its about jims insecurity -not the fact there's anything wrong with him.


----------



## Sambo22 (Dec 1, 2015)

aqualung said:


> testosterone converts to estrogen via aromatase action , you cant have one without the other
> 
> if you are worried about the reading speak to your doctor about it and see what they say , you have not said you have osterporosis or anything associated with prolonged low E2.
> 
> ...


 Cheers @aqualung

i see what u mean, I'm not to bothered about my t levels. But me est levels are way to low which I am bothered about as long term I'm not sure what it can do to me ..

im Guna book in docs tomorrow to get tested and see if there is anything I can do to get with in range. And also see if there is a reason I'm so low in my est as my test isn't to bad and with in range .


----------



## Sambo22 (Dec 1, 2015)

I have a doc appointment Thursday

I have just realised I had some corticosteroid injections in my chest a couple of months ago to take down the size of some keloid scaring I have on my chest ..

I'm wondering if that could be a factor to my low est levels ..

@aqualung @Quackerz just a thought

cheers sam


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Sambo22 said:


> I have a doc appointment Thursday
> 
> I have just realised I had some corticosteroid injections in my chest a couple of months ago to take down the size of some keloid scaring I have on my chest ..
> 
> ...


 Would have no idea unfortunately mate. Best speak to the doc and ask to be referred to an endocrinologist. As stated before all I can say is it is strange your E2 is practically non-existent and yet your LH levels are within range....... I am no expert by any means, all my knowledge comes from the internet, I am not a professional and that is who you should be consulting about something like this.


----------

